# My R35



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Last Thursday, I got delivery of my R35 Silver/Black. I must say it really looks better in person than in any picture that I have seen. Very excited and happy with the purchase.

It was delivered directly to my shop and went straight to the lifters. Changed the exhaust to Amuse Titan R1, the wheels to Rays R57Gt in special color and the front chin to Mine's 

Here is a picture of it at home in my garage. Next to my 997TT and my R34 which is left hand drive and dynoed at more than 1200hp on race fuel.


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are the first aftermarket wheels I've seen that look great! Nice choice.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sux to be you!!


----------



## TBM (Apr 16, 2008)

R34 enginebuild from Croydon-Sydney? Amazing Car!


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

TBM said:


> R34 enginebuild from Croydon-Sydney? Amazing Car!


Yes, after the LHD conversion in Los Angeles, I has it shipped to Croydon Racing in Australia for the engine build. My wife says that the car has been to more countries than she has.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mate you have far too much $

lol nice !


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice little lineup you have there Manuel:thumbsup:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

nice set of cars, so is this going to be your daily driver?

Nas


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Wheels look great, are the tyres/wheels the same size as OEM?


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> Nice little lineup you have there Manuel:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Nas said:


> nice set of cars, so is this going to be your daily driver?
> 
> Nas


Ys, it is. So I am trying hard not to "overmodify" this one. :chuckle:


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Wheels look great, are the tyres/wheels the same size as OEM?


Yes, Stock tires on 20" Rays


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase, Manuel. Now let's see some real tuning to that new R!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

matty32 said:


> mate you have far too much $
> 
> lol nice !


LOL, don't you mean ₱? Nice car and nice choice of wheels. I was looking at those just the other day. I think they would nice on a R34 (hint hint Gio).


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Couldn't help but notice in your car list you have a Classic Mini Cooper with B18C VTEC engine, Wow:smokin: that must be quite rapid.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Nas said:


> Couldn't help but notice in your car list you have a Classic Mini Cooper with B18C VTEC engine, Wow:smokin: that must be quite rapid.


Oh yes it is.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^ Love those wheels!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lovely wheels on the GTR, still not made my mind up if they look better than OEM but they certainly look every bit as good.

Awesome to see those 3 cars side by side, styling on the R34 puts the other 2 to shame imho.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

TurboAWD said:


> Oh yes it is.




Wow, does not dissapoint:thumbsup:. Sorry to threadjack but I am intrigued by it, what sort of power is it making? I would absoloutely love one of them, if I could get insured on it

Nas


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

borat52 said:


> Lovely wheels on the GTR, still not made my mind up if they look better than OEM but they certainly look every bit as good.
> 
> Awesome to see those 3 cars side by side, styling on the R34 puts the other 2 to shame imho.


My feelings exactly. The R34 is still my favorite among the three.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

Nas said:


> Wow, does not dissapoint:thumbsup:. Sorry to threadjack but I am intrigued by it, what sort of power is it making? I would absoloutely love one of them, if I could get insured on it
> 
> Nas


Puts down about 195hp to the wheels.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

TurboAWD said:


> My feelings exactly. The R34 is still my favorite among the three.


I recognize that car. LHD, after all the RHD cars was a bit different.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

tyndago said:


> I recognize that car. LHD, after all the RHD cars was a bit different.


Yes. I believe you were able to drive it for awhile before it was shipped to Australia for the engine mods.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I drove the car about a mile. Just down the road when it was very stock. Enough to know it felt a little weird to be on the left side of a car was used to as a right hand drive car. 

Very unique for sure.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

A friend of our family has a 260BHP Type R engined Mini, its quick


----------

